
Anti-vaccine groups outreach to Minnesota Somali families over measles outbreak - protomyth
http://m.startribune.com/in-minnesota-measles-outbreak-health-officials-fight-a-two-front-war/420786463/
======
Oletros
2017 and anti vaccine groups still lying about the link between vaccines and
autism?

They are very dangerous

------
Xoros
I've never thought this way before, but after reading the story of that woman
it hit me. You're someone, perhaps with low education, and your baby is
diagnosed autism. He/she had a vaccine some times ago. As most human being
you're looking at something or someone to blame. And then you hear of the
rumors about relation between vaccines and autism. You surely connect the
dots. And start talking to friends and family. And the rumor grows. I have a
better understanding of why now. Still frightening.

~~~
zedzedb5
There are groups with higher education that are looking into the data.

[http://oatext.com/Pilot-comparative-study-on-the-health-
of-v...](http://oatext.com/Pilot-comparative-study-on-the-health-of-
vaccinated-and-unvaccinated-6-to-12-year-old-U.S.-children.php#Article)

~~~
Oletros
And now, it is retracted

[http://retractionwatch.com/2017/05/08/retracted-vaccine-
auti...](http://retractionwatch.com/2017/05/08/retracted-vaccine-autism-study-
republished/)

~~~
zedzedb5
What's the reason it was retracted? My vision is not so great (not being
sarcastic sorry if it sounds as such).

[http://oatext.com/pdf/JTS-3-186.pdf](http://oatext.com/pdf/JTS-3-186.pdf)
[http://oatext.com/pdf/JTS-3-187.pdf](http://oatext.com/pdf/JTS-3-187.pdf)

------
lloydde
I'm so confused by this headline and the same label is in the article. Should
it be anti-anti-vaccine groups or just vaccine groups?

~~~
protomyth
Nope. Basically anti-vaccine groups are doing advocacy in the community
encouraging people NOT to get their children vaccinated as a measles outbreak
happens. It so screwed up.

